# HELP! Creating avatar.



## cornaljoe (Jan 27, 2009)

Ok, well I've been looking to make a cool avy + sig set, but it isn't turning out so well.  I want to do something on how Kirby would look after sucking up Colonel Sanders from KFC.  I'm using Photoshop CS3.  Can someone give me a hand if you have to time?  A good tutorial would help or you can make one for me if you want.  I'll really appreciate any help, but the latter is what I'm hoping for  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Here's my work:






 + 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My edits usually come out pretty blurry.  I do use the blur tool alot, but I don't know what else to do to smooth out lines and such.  The original Kirby image was also edited by me and there is some blur in it as well.  It's just not as noticeable as the end result.

Here is the original:






My current avatar is the work of Gian.  It's nice but I wanted to go with something more complex.


----------



## cornaljoe (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm still looking for some help if anyone can give me a hand.


----------



## Daihatsuboy (Mar 24, 2009)

Sounds fun. It'll take a swing at it; see what I can come up with.

----------
Edit:

Here's what I came up with:





What I did was magnify the original picture and trace over it. Instead of cutting and pasting from the Sanders picture, I did a rough sketch of his hair and facial hair with the pen tool (either "make selection" and fill with the color or simply "fill path"). 

Here's the PSD if you want to dissect it. [link]


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Mar 24, 2009)

Umm I'll give it a shot I'll probably post the outcome within the next few hours.





I added a border and some stars along with a shadow. But if you want I can get rid of whatever you want I still have the psd. for it.


----------



## Psyfira (Mar 24, 2009)

I gave it a go last month but stopped halfway through when I realised it looked nothing like Kirby




Daihatsuboy's looks much better


----------



## cornaljoe (Apr 2, 2009)

Daihatsuboy said:
			
		

> Sounds fun. It'll take a swing at it; see what I can come up with.
> 
> ----------
> Edit:
> ...



OMG thats awesome! Just what I was looking for.  I kinda butchered your work to get it into my avatar in a fast manner (took me like 30 mins and yes that is fast for me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).  And thanks for all that worked aswell!  Now I need a sig but that's another journey.


----------

